# How 'bout them Sioux



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Quite the game saturday with the Sioux knocking off #3 ranked Division IAA Powerhouse Northern Iowa in their stadium. It was the best game I ever listened to on the radio. If you missed it you really missed something amazing.

Nice job UND keep it up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I even have to admit that was a big win for their program.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

does anyone know the status of Jeff Richter I know he hurt his back in the game... I know he went in for xrays yesterday but I have not heard anything else yet..

That is funny because one of his best friends plays on the o line for Iowa


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as it hurts to say...hats off to the Sioux on that win. Just don't pull a Montana St. and blow your next game to a weak opponent.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

yep, same here. Hate to admit it but, was kinda pulling for the Sioux to win the game. 
Reminded me of the Bison in their first year they moved up and went out to Montana and won!

Spoiler92


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

What's the latest as far as the Sioux moving up to 1AA? I haven't heard anything about it for a long time now. I spend long periods of time out of town, and may have missed something. Bet the Griz noticed that game with Northern Iowa! I noticed the Bison aren't playing any Big Sky teams this year. Does this mean they've given up on the Big Sky?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

UND will be going Div IAA the year after next. Next year is their transition year.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

kewl!

Will they be joining the Great West? Looks like the Nickel trophy is back in play!


----------

